# Sick new way to make video’s in the terrain park!



## ascent (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool video showing how automated filming works at a terrain park. 

Feral Motion World Premier

Feral Motion World Premiere - YouTube

Would you use this kind of service...yes or no?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

depending on the price - yes i would. 

i had this same idea years ago. props for putting in the work to make it a reality.

so are they running this at Tline now? just for summer camps?

more info please


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Really smart idea. Just like the sharpshooter picture guys can take you pics and you can DL them later if you have a pass.


----------



## loonies (Dec 2, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Really smart idea. Just like the sharpshooter picture guys can take you pics and you can DL them later if you have a pass.


Yea very cool idea. I know Vail has that Epic Mix. I heard people raving about it.


----------



## ascent (Jan 7, 2012)

*thanks!!*

It’s great to hear you guys like the idea. You can find out more info at feralmotion 

It is cheap to rent a tag for the day and you get the videos to do with as you please. Help Feral Motion come to your resort by posting on their facebook page and asking them to let Feral Motion set up and help you make sick video's.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I always had the idea to do this since playing Amped on xbox when they had the floating cams all over the runs.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thats pretty cool! it eliminates the need for bitchy friends who dont want to film


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Not going to lie, I was pretty blown away when I watched that vid. I hope for the best for you guys, seems like an idea that could really blow up.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah cool idea need to start adding it to mtns now as most all Vail run mtns have epic mix. It is amazing what they get with just that rf tag on your season pass. I do like the video part as they do not have that with epic mix as of yet.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Very smart idea. It'll take a lot of initial investment to put up all those cameras, though.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

omg this is awesome! now i can see my super pro straight airs and tindy's from professional camera angles!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've sometimes thought that a person with some equipment could make some good $$ just offering to vid people on the mountain. Say, $20 or so and he'll follow you on one run or for a certain amount of time, and give you the memory card at the end (or give you a reference to download it later, whatever).


----------

